# Whirled a new annoyance



## Nanakisan (Dec 14, 2008)

Its coem to my attention that the new MMO Whirled has a snapshot feature.

has there been any discussion as to the rules in posting said snapshots.
because some of the content in the whirled rooms is content made by the person submitting the snapshot.

should we treat them as with all secondlife photos and only allow 3 images of any room or something like that.
i'm just worried there is gonna be a flood with newfags wanting to show off their rooms.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> Its coem to my attention that the new MMO Whirled has a snapshot feature.
> 
> has there been any discussion as to the rules in posting said snapshots.
> because some of the content in the whirled rooms is content made by the person submitting the snapshot.
> ...



Eventually there will be a thread specifically for this. I doubt there will be a flood and if there is the mods will take care of it fairly quickly.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 15, 2008)

Unless you can make a brand new character as you can in Second Life, a game screenshot is a game screenshot, and thus an AUP violation.

Think, people.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 15, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Unless you can make a brand new character as you can in Second Life, a game screenshot is a game screenshot, and thus an AUP violation.
> 
> Think, people.



you can.

people that can use flash can also make their own animated avatars that react to the world of whirled using the powers of action scripts.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 15, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> you can.
> 
> people that can use flash can also make their own animated avatars that react to the world of whirled using the powers of action scripts.


Having no clue what the hell Whirled is, can you provide some sort of frame of reference?


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Having no clue what the hell Whirled is, can you provide some sort of frame of reference?



certainly

http://wiki.whirled.com/Main_Page







this is what a whirled room looks like

I made the avatar and the backdrop for the room.

there are multiple ways you can decorate a room.
however there are people who sell what they make and people use other peoples creations sometimes to make their rooms.

this is where i make the point.
If people can take snapshots what stops them from bringing them to FA seeing as they may have created the content on the room.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 15, 2008)

its pretty much a new form of SL
but in 2D


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> its pretty much a new form of SL
> but in 2D



And wow does it look ridiculous, and this is supposed to become big? I actually don't see it happening.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


>


Why is Skeith there?


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And wow does it look ridiculous, and this is supposed to become big? I actually don't see it happening.



oh ho
shows what you know.
right now the creators of the game whirled are holding contests every now and then.
the prize

for first
a Wacom Cintiq 12W
for second
a Intuos3 6x11
for thrid
Wacom Bamboo


and recently to usher in the new game DeviantArt held a recent contest that the first place winner gets a Mac Book Pro

the winner had a very incredible art style used o nthe rooms.

this is a game virtually designed for artists.
and this is where i make my point.
if they make these incredible rooms someone is gonna want to show off snapshots of themselves in it.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Why is Skeith there?



i couldn't remake the exact design of the skeith so i redid the outlining nad made my own version of a skeith i named Avatar Novec


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> i couldn't remake the exact design of the skeith so i redid the outlining nad made my own version of a skeith i named Avatar Novec


It looks like a mixture of his .Hack//G.U. form and .Hack//Sign form.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It looks like a mixture of his .Hack//G.U. form and .Hack//Sign form.



seriously??

i did all the line stuff completely at random.

the skeith design i used http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4995/skeith1pk4.jpg

was that bad boy right there.
i think its from the Legend of the Twilight


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> oh ho
> shows what you know.
> right now the creators of the game whirled are holding contests every now and then.
> the prize
> ...



I still think this is really stupid, I doubt that its nonsense will come here a plague us as much as you worry it will.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> seriously??
> 
> i did all the line stuff completely at random.
> 
> ...


Thats .Hack//G.U. 

Skeith's First form. He has 4 from that series.
In .Hack//Sign he looked like he was made of stone.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, as with Second Life, I think only submissions that showcase stuff custom designed by or for the user should be allowed.  That much should be obvious.  Actually, since you design that stuff in Flash, you can even post a cropped screenshot of the item in Flash, or a custom animated "demo" made as an SWF, so really, allowing actual screenshots from the game at all isn't even necessary.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

....*goes on whirld and quit his account* -_- great a new place I found nice and now I cant go there cause of some furfag


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....*goes on whirld and quit his account* -_- great a new place I found nice and now I cant go there cause of some furfag



was that an attempt to make me feel bad.
caused it failed.

and i'm only giving the admins a heads up on the thing seeing as i know for a fact that once that game is no longer beta its gonna hit DA and FA like atom bombs


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> was that an attempt to make me feel bad.
> caused it failed.
> 
> and i'm only giving the admins a heads up on the thing seeing as i know for a fact that once that game is no longer beta its gonna hit DA and FA like atom bombs


no idiot cause its sad you think that first, The instant a fur go "Bawwww" its not worth going there no more. Most Likly it will get hit by the same damn rules as the SL rules modified to fit that place.

and BTW
Snapshot feature =/= Flood


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 17, 2008)

for the last time.

I'm on the side of neutral here.
I do express some concern however i do use the game and i like it.
also calling me an idiot only shows your just angry because you were probably going to be the few that would start plastering the site with images.
also
I'm not one to nag and cry and bawwww as you put it.

you seriously have no clue what this thread was about.
its for discussion on the snapshots and such and whether they should or should not be allowed into FA not a omg look someone cried about it now we are not going there attitude.
so please remain neutral on this topic instead of flaming me


----------



## Nylak (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright guys, time to chill out.  It's not worth getting rude over.  o_o  *shakes stick at*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> for the last time.
> 
> I'm on the side of neutral here.
> I do express some concern however i do use the game and i like it.
> ...


=3 and So did I, again it will most likly get hit by the SL rules modified for the game, and you just showed you weren't neutral by again assuming I'll be one of the few to do screen shots...I'm not that stupid, its a game I even stop with my SL pics cause thats my personal business dont need to show some furs who really dont care what my new avi is.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 17, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Alright guys, time to chill out.  It's not worth getting rude over.  o_o  *shakes stick at*



bbbut hhe started it

*gets thwacked by stick

*runs off crying

true.

well nylak could youp ossibly do us a favor and perhaps close this thread till Neer can examine the issue more thoroughly.
right now theres the issues with the fractals and last thing he needs is another MMO to moderate


----------



## Nylak (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure thing; sounds like a good idea.


----------

